# Bob Sykes: This weekend



## MDAngler (Jan 15, 2019)

New guy here. I'm from Maryland and fish ALOT up north. Me and a buddy try to do an annual fishing trip in the sunshine state. I read many previous threads in this forum to get some Intel and it helped alot. Therefore, I thought I pay it forward by posting my report.

This weekend was pretty rough with the wind constantly made it challenging. We fished for 3 days (between 11:00am-5:00pm) and managed to pull in some whiting and plenty white trout. Since I have never eaten white trout before, I kept quite a few to bring back home.

On Sunday, I landed (and released) a 38'' black drum and man, what a blast. 

Cheers,


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Glad you guys managed to find some fish even in those nasty winds!


----------



## genehuk (Sep 29, 2013)

MDAngler, great job. 
Can you share how you got white trouts? The baits you used and your set up, etc. 
Thanks. Brian


----------



## MDAngler (Jan 15, 2019)

I caught the white trouts (and the 38'' black drum) on orange color, shrimp flavor fishbites.
I gave up on the fresh shrimp because they never lasted more than a minute due to the pinfish.

My setup is pretty simple. I used 6'6'' and 8'6'' rods with 2ozs and 3ozs. Normally, I have 1oz and 2ozs respectively, but 
because of the wind, I had to add extra weight. Both setup are spooled with 20lb braid.

I tied my rig with 1 yd of mono with each hook on one end. Then between the hooks, I tie a dropper loop. One loop is
for the sinker and the other tied to the main line.

I hope I'm not burning the spot, but the white trouts are caught mostly towards the end of the pier facing away from the 
new bridge.1

Hope this helps.

BTW, if anyone finds 2 rods by the parking lot on Sunday, please let me know. LOL!! I doubt I'd see it again.


----------

